# Auf *.txt zugreifen



## mdoemli (28. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nur ne kurze Frage.
Wie muss ich den Code umändern das ich von meinem Applet darauf zugreifen kann, auf das *.txt?
Liegt auf http://.../trackingtool.txt muss ja was mit new URL machen. 




```
BufferedReader in;
in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("d:/project/portal/applets/trackingtool.txt"));
```


Gruß,

Max


----------



## The_S (28. Jun 2005)

Versuchs mal so


```
URL url = new URL(getCodeBase(), "trackingtool.txt"); 
InputStream in = url.openStream(); 
BufferedReader read = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in));
```


----------



## mdoemli (28. Jun 2005)

Super funktioniert   :toll:


----------

